# My New Production Red Pullets



## thibodeaux (Mar 17, 2014)

Yup, you guessed it I was hit by "gotta have chicks"  17 Production Red Pullets :sly: although it's really my boyfriend s favorite of them all.. Guess that's why he said okay :thumbup:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

